# Bison hunt



## gunear777 (Aug 2, 2007)

To those of you who responded to my balistics question for a bison hunt here's a pic of my time in texas. The hunt (harvest) itself was ok. With all the brush i was able to close within 30 yards. my 30-06 150 gr. did it's job quick and effectively. First shot behind the shoulder sent it running, the second dropped the bison in it's track. Meet some goods guy's fom LA, TN, MT, & ND. The ranch staff were great. Took a beating from the so called butcher but all in all a good time was had. I even got one small boar on a night hunt sitting in a stand. next stop whitetail country this november.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

gunear777 said:


> To those of you who responded to my balistics question for a bison hunt here's a pic of my time in texas. The hunt (harvest) itself was ok. With all the brush i was able to close within 30 yards. my 30-06 150 gr. did it's job quick and effectively. First shot behind the shoulder sent it running, the second dropped the bison in it's track. Meet some goods guy's fom LA, TN, MT, & ND. The ranch staff were great. Took a beating from the so called butcher but all in all a good time was had. I even got one small boar on a night hunt sitting in a stand. next stop whitetail country this november.


Bison hunt sounds cool, but how much of it is actually hunting with bison? Do they make you work for it at all?


----------



## kdmcustom (Dec 16, 2007)

That's awesome!!! I definitely want to take a bison soon. I plan to use my TC Encore 454 Casull handgun. A 360 grain WFNGC at 1450 fps should do the trick.


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice job. Is that a picture of a cow or yearling? In AZ they ask us to use Barnes solid copper bullets. They think it will help save the california condor, in case they happen to eat off a gut pile there will be no lead bullet fragments. Millions of dollars have been wasted to save this one breed of buzzard. I would miss it like I miss the dodo bird. :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

10 Gauge are you kidding?

These people are idiots. A tiny little bullet isn't going to kill that stupid bird. Man I thought that getting rid of lead shot was a stretch. I know for a fact I have killed and lost more birds because of steel then I would have with lead killing birds eating.


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

I am not kidding, remember I said that they ask you, well they really make you or you are asked to leave the hunting area where these buzzards hang out. These rules are like cancer, it only grows and gets worst.  
Who knows, maybe in the future we will be shooting aluminium bullets and shot. You know for safety, to protect all of us. :lol:


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Ah, government agencies with their infinite wisdom. Remember the Spotted Owl debate? The government banned logging in "ancient forests" because the Owls were declining. This put a lot of hard working people out of work. It turns out they are still declining. They found the birds didn't need the ancient forests and are blaming the decline on another species of owl (Barred Owl). The government has no idea what is going on. I, honestly, am surprised that the use of lead in shot shells isn't completely banned.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ohh well I don't mind no lead shot, there are some new steel loads that hit just as hard, if not harder!


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

Ya they hit hard alright, on my wallet especially. Three dollars a trigger squeeze.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Some of them! I shot about 2 cases of Black Cloud this year, along with about 2 cases of Fed. Blue Box. With the cloud even with a bad hit the bird drops and you can see it on the ground and all of a sudden it keels over. That stuff works great. I also use some Dead Coyote on doggies. That stuff is expensive, but it works way better then Buck Shot IMO.


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

One of my hunting buds shot a nice cow buffalo here at the Rock House Ranch this late August, so there we were eating buffalo brats during September archery deer season in the kiabab. It tasted great, made us feel like kings wondering what the peasants where eating.


----------

